# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  شاهد كأس العالم مجاناً على تلفزيونك

## رياض عباس بخيت

*لن تدفع اشتراكاً
ولا تحتاج لشراء طبق كبير
لن تقوم بكسر أي شفرات ولا تحتاج إضافة برامج

فقط يكفيك الطبق العادي 60 سم المستخدم لنايلسات

قناة A0E1 KBC 1 TV

أضف التردد الجديد 11025
معدل الترميز 08681
القطبية V رأسي

ثم حرك الطبق باتجاه الجنوب الشرقي بتوقيت (ولاية الخرطوم )
إلى أن تحصل على الإشارة

ملحوظة القناة كينية رياضية مفتوحة ناطقة باللغة الانجليزية وستقوم ببث الدوري الانجليزي والأبطال والمصارعة الحرة WWE وحالياً لديها تغطية ممتازة لكأس العالم 2010

لا يهم اسم القمر الذي تتبع له القناة أي يمكنك أن تترك مكان القمر نايلسات وسيبحث الطبق عن التردد عادي في حالة لم يكن القمر مبرمجاً في ريسيفرك .. ولكن للعلم هوNSS 12 at 57.0°E 
بس ماعليك الا ان تفتح الازاعة الرياضية افا ام 104 للاستماع للتعليق باللغة العربية 
والغريبة صوت التعليق يتوافق مع الصورة 


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


وضع الاال ام بي

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حاليا انا اعمل بهذا الوضع 
وبقت لي نقاطة وزن الطبق ب50 جنية 
قلت اجعلكم تستمتعو معاي بالمشاهدة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*استمتعوا بالمجان ونحن على استعداد لتزويدكم بأي مساعدة بالمجان أيضاً

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*للاستفسار تلفوناتي 
0123881175
0922538152
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله صورة وزنة الصحن دي عجبتني


*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

حاليا انا اعمل بهذا الوضع 
وبقت لي نقاطة وزن الطبق ب50 جنية 
قلت اجعلكم تستمتعو معاي بالمشاهدة



تسلم يا لورد جارى التجربة هكذا الصفوة .
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الله صورة وزنة الصحن دي عجبتني




 أنا عجبنى الأتجاه لأنو بالضبط فى الأتجاه الجنوبى الشرقى .
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لكن لقيتك يا رياض ............................. ختير عديل كده جارى التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الله صورة وزنة الصحن دي عجبتني




الظاهر تجاربك كتيرة مع الاطباق دي
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

استمتعوا بالمجان ونحن على استعداد لتزويدكم بأي مساعدة بالمجان أيضاً



 ما أروع الخدمات عندما تكون مجانية .
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

ما أروع الخدمات عندما تكون مجانية .



غلاء سعر كرت الجزيرة وتقطيع قنواتهم بيخليني عاوز أكسر احتكارهم للبطولة داخل السودان 
*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*يارياض... يا.. رياض
أمشي وأمشي وأمشي
ومحل ما تخت رجلك تلقاها لينة وخدرة
قول آآآآآميين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الدباسي
					

يارياض... يا.. رياض
أمشي وأمشي وأمشي
ومحل ما تخت رجلك تلقاها لينة وخدرة
قول آآآآآميين



 جمعا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمدين

*تسلم يا رياض ... يديك ألف عافية ... نجرب ونشوف.
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب لاو امكن ممكن تشترو طبق اخر حتي لاتدخلو في مناوشات مع بقية الاسرة 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ياشباب لاو امكن ممكن تشترو طبق اخر حتي لاتدخلو في مناوشات مع بقية الاسرة 



 و الله يا رياض كلامك أكتر من منطقى .
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

 و الله يا رياض كلامك أكتر من منطقى .



انا ما عايش التجربة دي 
:spor:
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*تسلم يارياض وان انساء الله تزبط معانا اهو بنحاو ل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*مشكور يا رياض
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اها يا شباب النتيجة شنو 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*يادوب راجعين على البيت لكن أول ما يظبط حأعلمك بالنتيجة .
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

يادوب راجعين على البيت لكن أول ما يظبط حأعلمك بالنتيجة .



غايتو مصعب الشايقي ظبتت معاهو
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*جربناو وشقال  بالانجليزى
                        	*

----------


## doodi

*شكرا يا وعيم .. جربنا بس فشلنا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*دى من وين يا رياض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

حاليا انا اعمل بهذا الوضع 
وبقت لي نقاطة وزن الطبق ب50 جنية 
قلت اجعلكم تستمتعو معاي بالمشاهدة



تعال اظبط لينا بتاعنا با رباض ويسمك في الخمسين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

تعال اظبط لينا بتاعنا با رباض ويسمك في الخمسين



 طوالي يا دكتورة لاكن بستخلصها :10_8_10[1]:  و:zxcv1:
*

----------


## dawzna

*تســــــــــــــــــــــــلم
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*تسلم يا غالى
*

----------


## yasen

*تسلم يا غالى
*

----------


## hassanyosif

*والله تشكر يا رياض خليت الغلابة يشاهدوا كاس العالم
                        	*

----------


## الملك_2009

*وانشاءالله اشتغلت انا يا دوب شفت الكلام دة هسى اتمنى انو تكون اشتغلت عند زول؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الولا مشكور ياروعة :
ثانياً : 
 انا حاولتا بس اتجاة الlnb كنتا ما عاملو زيك (دي انا دقستا فيها)

طيب الاتجاه جنوب شرق حركة افقية ..

بالنسبة للحركة الرأسية كيف ؟ نفس مقاس النايل سات ولا في تغير ؟؟

التردد 11025 علم .. بالنسبة لي 08681 الصفر دا ما بي اتكتب 

ضروري يامعلم ولا اجليهو عادي ..
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*ألف شكر يا رياض بو عزيزى .. سيتم التجريب غداً باذن الله مؤقتاً لانو اخوك بشوف كاس العالم فى الجزيرة
بس الدورى الانجليزى ده الكان مؤرقنا .. لو القناة دى بتنقلو يبقى مية المية
*

----------


## Menefi

*تشكر يا ملك بس اخد معاى يومين
حتى اتوزن والجزيرة اتمقلبت
امس قامت على مظاهرة اشتركوا فيها الصغار
وبعض المحرضين من الكبار
قال ايه عاوزين مفاوضات حول اقتسام الطيق
المظاهرة انفضت ببعض الوعود المصحوبة
بالتهديد لكن نتوقع معاودتها اليوم
الطابور الخامس فى البيت شغال تحريض
وسمعت تحت تحت فى موضوغ سحب ثقة ومعاش


تخريمة مهمة
الطبق اكون فى النص
يعنى ما مصنقع زى عرب سات ولا نايم
زى تايل سات 
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*Intalsat907
تردد    11025
رمز التردد 8680
وحاليا عندى شقال
                        	*

----------

